# 360 hp Audi TT RS plus Confirmed by ETKA Hackers



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Back in early February * details about the upcoming 4.0T, including power figures for the A8 4.0T, S8, S6 and S7 were revealed when hackers examining the Volkswagen Group's ETKA parts database found references to these upcoming models. * Turns out the method has proven fruitful again and details of an upcoming TT RS plus with 360 hp has now also been confirmed.










Like RS plus models in the past, we expect the TT RS will be a limited production run with the aforementioned 20hp power bump, a dash plaque to signify the model and some exterior modifications to set it apart from standard TT RS models. Our render above imagines titanium finish 20-inch wheels, carbon fiber chin and carbon fiber tail spoilers.

SOURCE: * QARSI.de *


----------

